# replacing natd with ng_nat



## wrathchildtoo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all. I'm trying to replace natd with ng_nat. When I used natd I configured it with option -d because I get ip address by dhcp. Is there the same option for ng_nat control message to configure it on dynamic ip address. Thnx


----------



## wrathchildtoo (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe I misunderstand something? Please show me the right direction to search information


----------



## phoenix (Sep 10, 2010)

First, is there a particular reason you need ng_nat, instead of using natd, or even the built-in nat support?

Netgraph allows you to do a lot of neat and amazing things, but unless you actually need it for something, it's also a large hairball to work with.


----------

